# BF3: Neue CPU oder GPU?



## StereoDrop (5. November 2011)

Moin.
ich hab (wie so einige) Battlefield 3 gekauft. Aber auf manchen Maps und in manchen Situationen hackt es, teilweise werden sogar Spieler kurzzeitig unsichtbar oder erst nachträglich geladen.

Ich bin mir unsicher ob ich eine neue CPU oder GPU brauche.
Ich habe auch mal die FPS und die Auslastung getestet mit den Console-Befehlen:
    Render.PerfOverlayVisible 1
    Render.DrawFps 1

Bilder hier:
 SCREENSHOT 1  
 SCREENSHOT 2 
 SCREENSHOT 2  


Mein System ist:

2x 4gb DDR2 Ram
AMD Athlon II X2 240
XFX Radeon HD5750 

Ist eine deutliche überlastung der CPU oder GPU erkennbar?
sollte ich mir lieber eine neue CPU oder GPU zulegen?
Mein Budget liegt bei 160€
Als CPU hatte ich die AMD Sockel AM3 Phenom II X4 970 in Sicht, als GPU die Sparkle GeForce GTX 560 oder Radeon HD 6870 Twin Frozr oder die GTX 460.

was wird empfohlen, wovon abgeraten?

Auflösung ist 1680x1050
Einstellungen sind alle auf Niedrig

und eigentlich läuft es relativ flüssig teilweise.
Aber sobald ich eine Skypekonferenz führe, hackt es schon deutlich mehr und meine FPS geht auf 18-35 runter. Liegt es dann doch vllt eher an ner dualCpu?

Internetverbindung hab ich eine 36k Leitung, Ping liegt bei 30-55

EDIT1:
Grundsätzlich ist mir das egal ob BF3 auf Hoch oder mittel oder sonst was flüssig läuft. Ich bin mit den Niedrigen Einstellungen + 8/16xAA vollkommen zufrieden wenns dann flüssig läuft.
CPU sollte nichtmehr als 140€ kosten
GPU nichtmehr als 170€

EDIT2:
Motherboard ist ASRock N68PV-GS


----------



## Herbboy (5. November 2011)

Das ist sehr schwer zu sagen, denn beides ist bei Dir an sich "zu schwach"...  BF3 läuft erst mit nem Quadcore rund. Deine CPU hat twar fast 3GHz, ist aber eine "ältere" Version eines Dualcores. Und die Grafikkarte wiederum reicht halt auch wohl nur für "low" Details, wobei die ja an sich bei BF3 auch schon ordentlich aussehen. 

Ich persönlich würde an Deiner Stelle entweder noch was mehr investieren und einen X4 955 UND eine Sapphire AMD 6870 nehmen, das kostet DIch ca 230€, oder aber erstmal nur einen X4 955 nehmen (der X4 970 ist ehrlich gesagt auch nicht wirklich viel besser), vielleicht reicht das zusammen mit Deiner jetzigen Karte dann aus.


----------



## StereoDrop (5. November 2011)

Achja mal als Frage:
Ich hab gehört der CPUeinbau soll kompliziert sein und dabei kann auch schnell die CPU kaputt gehen. Ist das wirklich so schwierig? GPU ist ja einfaches reinstecken fertig


----------



## Herbboy (5. November 2011)

Du musst halt evlt. das Board ausbauen, um das ganze möglichst problemlos zu machen. Aber ansonsten ist das nicht schwer, denn man legt einen Hebel am Sockel um, kann damit die alte CPu einfach rausheben, und die neue kommt genauso wieder rein, man legt die ganz "zart" passend ein, das geht nur in einer Position korrekt. Dann Hebel wieder zu, und dann den CPUKühler drauf. Da muss man halt etwas aufpassen, dass der sich nicht verkantet, und man muss zum fixieren des Kühlers manchmal mehr Kraft anwenden, als ein "Laie" denkt. Und Wärmeleitpaste draufmachen, davon nur ganz wenig, grad so viel, dass die Schirft der CPU nicht mehr oder gerade noch so bei gutem Licht zu erkennen ist.


----------



## Zocker15xD (5. November 2011)

Die Kontakte verbiegen sich schon sehr leicht,
aber wenn du vorsichtig bist und nichts mit Gewalt machst, kann da nicht viel passieren.
Im Internet gibts da bestimmt auch anleitungen für.
Was hast du denn für ein Netzteil???


----------

